# B12



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

I am starting to get some of my lab work back. The first thing that came back is a low B12 level. I got an injection in the office. Is low B12 related to hashiomotos? I also see it can cause insomnia which I have been experiencing for the past two months. Has anyone else had this experience?
Thank you
Karin


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

I know when I got my results my B12 was low and I had an injection straight away and was told to get another one in a month. I don't know if it is or isn't related but i'm a yes to hashis and a yes to low B12.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Others here will agree that hashi's can cause low D & B-12. Both mine were low when I was diagnosed. I take 1,000 of each now each day.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Rather than the injections, get a bottle of SUBLINGUAL pills from the pharmacy. Place under your tongue. They seem to work better that way I've found.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

I tried the B12 nasal spray (didn't know they made it) I really didn't like it...I loved the burst of energy pre surgery from the B12 injections.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

As mentioned the sublingual work well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KarinStanley said:


> I am starting to get some of my lab work back. The first thing that came back is a low B12 level. I got an injection in the office. Is low B12 related to hashiomotos? I also see it can cause insomnia which I have been experiencing for the past two months. Has anyone else had this experience?
> Thank you
> Karin


It is very common in autoimmune disease. Absolutely; also low ferritin, vitamin D and a bunch of other stuff is lacking when one is struggling with this sort of thing.


----------



## karenhj (Oct 21, 2012)

My D was low, B12 and serum ferritin were on the low end of normal. It has something to do with intrinsic factor and your intestinal environment not absorbing due to the low metabolism as I remember reading. Again, I'm not an expert, but I did read it from a few sources. You can also get your daily dose of D from the sun for 15 minutes - expose stomach and back (information from a naturopath), so I wear a sports type workout bra and do that. I was doing liquid D but ran out and in the meantime the naturopath said to do that. I also take sublingual B12.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Many of us with autoimmune diseases do not metabolize D3 well. I spent a lot of time outdoors in short sleeved shirts and it doesn't help. Again......autoimmune diseases....


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Many of us with autoimmune diseases do not metabolize D3 well. I spent a lot of time outdoors in short sleeved shirts and it doesn't help. Again......autoimmune diseases....


My mother exactly. She used to sit outside in the sun all the time trying to bring up her D.
When she was tested, her level was in the low 20's. She's on a supplement now.


----------



## karenhj (Oct 21, 2012)

You have to be exposed - the stomach and back, thus my previous post. You have to wear a bathing suit top or a sports bra. May not work for everyone, but I'm going by what the naturopath said. Every day for 15 minutes. There must be something about the back and stomach being exposed I guess.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Never heard that before. So cover up the stomach and get out there for 30 minutes.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Well if I did that here in Oregon I would have rain rot in no time. There is little to no sun here in the winter.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Very true.

So now you have an excuse to take a vacation to a tropical island.


----------

